# DKLPhotography.com



## diddy (Aug 8, 2004)

Hello

I have just completed my new site.

A Photo Archive providing Framed Prints at

http://www.dklphotography.com
http://www.dklphotography.co.uk

and would welcome any feedback regarding style/content/userbility etc.

I have tried to keep it simple and clean. I am currently working on a shopping trolley system for instant payment.

Any tips would be great.

Thanks


----------



## tonyp (Aug 8, 2004)

Hello,
Your site looks OK, but there are a few usability issue's that I personally would address.

(1) There are a lot of html errors on the pages. Use the checking service at http://validator.w3.org to check your html.

(2) It's harder to read text on a dark background. Fortunately you dont have too much text so not a major problem, but lighter backgrounds are easier on the eye.

(3) Some pages are coded to appear at 800 width but others spread out to the width of the screen.

(4) Some of the headings appear central and others left justified.

...otherwise it seems straightforward enough to use.

regards,
Tony


----------



## yashica4life (Aug 13, 2004)

Ya the background definately needs to be lighter, and I think the buttons look a little cheesy. Also I think the blue links also look kind of unprofessional. And some of the pages are definately unaligned.
The layout is good though, and nice photos


----------



## Artemis (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah good layout...but the backround.....people always play with black...I did when I first started ( not saying you have first started) try making a template...then add each page with it... 

Another point is im not sure what the sites about, you need to make it so people know right away by the time they have seen it, otherwise most people will leave.


----------

